# Dieses Jahr Karneval



## Q-Dogg (14. Januar 2008)

Ja moin Leute alles fit bei euch?
Und freut ihr euch auch schon auf dieses Jahr Karneval?
Weiber Saufen und Spaß?

Als was werdet ihr euch denn so verkleiden. Ich hab nämlich noch gar keinen PLan


----------



## Dogar (14. Januar 2008)

Jo erstma Alaaf du jek.

Ich werd wieder als Dunkler Wanderer gehen.

also 

Schwarzer Kaschmir Umhang mir mütze, Weisses Hemd ebenfalls Kaschmir wolle, Ledergürtel mit Keltenkreuz. meinen anderthalbhänder und die Dolche lass ich aber zuhause ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Ich HASSE Karneval!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soviel dazu!


----------



## Szyslak (14. Januar 2008)

> Ja moin Leute alles fit bei euch?
> Und freut ihr euch auch schon auf dieses Jahr Karneval?
> *Weiber Saufen und Spaß?*
> 
> Als was werdet ihr euch denn so verkleiden. Ich hab nämlich noch gar keinen PLan


/sign, /sign und nochmal /sign!

Mhm.. Ich werde wohl als Eishockeyspieler gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



€: VöBu geht wohl dieses Jahr als Miesepeter!


----------



## Q-Dogg (14. Januar 2008)

@VölligBuffeD

dann hätteste gar nich schreiben brauchen!


----------



## Szyslak (14. Januar 2008)

Q-Dogg, er hat aber deine Frage beantwortet ob er sich auf Karneval freut.
Ne Begründung wäre schön gewesen, kann man aber nicht von jedem erwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Q-Dogg (14. Januar 2008)

Na ja stimmt schon. Boah ich brauch dringend ne Idee als was ich denn gehen soll!!!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Ok, Moe - Hier eine Begründung (Weil du es bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

): 

1. Viiiel zu bunt
2. Die Leute führen sich auf, als ständen sie unter Drogen
3. Alle saufen zu viel und beschwern sich dann über die Folgen
4. Laut
5. Die Uhrzeit 11:11 wird in den Schmutz gezogen (Diesen Punkt nicht ernst nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Szyslak (14. Januar 2008)

Uhh, gracias.

zu 1 > Find ich Klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zu 2 > *hust* nc..............
zu 3 > Ist korrekt, bis auf das Beschweren... Ich zumindest nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zu 4 > Wie in einer Disco halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zu 5 > mhm.. kp.. 11einself

Aber naja, jedem das seine, ich nehm keinem was übel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Zu 4tens: Ich hasse auch Discos. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (14. Januar 2008)

Ich wusste das es kommt ;D
So far, BTT plx ^^


----------



## RubenPlinius (14. Januar 2008)

Fasching heißt das ;P

als was verkleiden? puh ich hab ebenfalls noch keine ahnung
für ein richtig cooles kostüm fehlt die lust die kohle dafür auszugeben und den schortt den man billigst irgendwo kriegt tu ich mir nicht an^^

lieber zu fasching verkleiden als den amis auch noch halloween nachmachen -_-

salut und lei lei^^


----------



## Q-Dogg (14. Januar 2008)

voll der mist das gleich problem hab ich auch, wollte dieses jahr als stormtroper gehen, guc ich mir die preise an, lass ichs lieber. und so mit schminken hab ichs auch nich, dann lieber ne maske oder auch gar ncihts im gesicht. oh mann schwer schwer schwer dieses jahr. WOllte auch schon als Heavy von TF 2 gehen aber dafür bin ich nicht heavy genug ^^


----------



## LittleFay (14. Januar 2008)

Fasching (ja, ich sage extra Fasching, weil ich weiß, dass Karnevalisten das nicht gerne hören) ist schrecklich. Sinnloses Gesaufe und Rumgevögle sowie diese übertriebene Fröhlichkeit.
Am Rosenmontag habe ich auch noch Geburtstag - ich werde dann zum Glück nicht in Köln sein, sondern an einem normalen Ort in Schleswig-Holstein, wo allen diese furchtbare Zeit am Arsch vorbei geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Fasching (ja, ich sage extra Fasching, weil ich weiß, dass Karnevalisten das nicht gerne hören) ist schrecklich. Sinnloses Gesaufe und Rumgevögle sowie diese übertriebene Fröhlichkeit.
> Am Rosenmontag habe ich auch noch Geburtstag - ich werde dann zum Glück nicht in Köln sein, sondern an einem normalen Ort in Schleswig-Holstein, wo allen diese furchtbare Zeit am Arsch vorbei geht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



<3 You!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

Ich mag kein Karneval.
Sinnloses verkleiden und
alles viel zu bunt; find ich
doof.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

Damit wären wir schon 4.

Karneval stinkt. Meine eigene, unwichtige, subjektive und sowieso von Computerspielsucht gelenkte Meinung

(Wer die Ironie im letzten Teilsatz erkennt, kriegt n virtuellen [Keks].


Edit: Roger, Braveheart Leader. I fix'd it.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

4 Du Proon, 4. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (14. Januar 2008)

ich mag fasching, ok ich verkleide mich nicht aber mein freundeskreis hat son schönes bollerwägelchen wo immer ein kanister mit jackycola drin ist und bier und jaa... 
wir verkleiden uns auch immer sehr viel rocker und gothics 
ääm obwohl, mein bekanntenkreis besteht nur aus diesen leuten
und da ich eine gewisse promilleanzahl brauch um die ganzen leute dort drausen zu ertragen,
ja bin ich meistens auch zu.
beschwere mich net über die folgen, wobei alles nach ausschlafen und was anständigen zu essen auch weg ist.


----------



## Frank-414 (14. Januar 2008)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Fasching (ja, ich sage extra Fasching, weil ich weiß, dass Karnevalisten das nicht gerne hören) ist schrecklich. Sinnloses Gesaufe und Rumgevögle sowie diese übertriebene Fröhlichkeit.
> Am Rosenmontag habe ich auch noch Geburtstag - ich werde dann zum Glück nicht in Köln sein, sondern an einem normalen Ort in Schleswig-Holstein, wo allen diese furchtbare Zeit am Arsch vorbei geht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nenene...

Liebe Alica, wir werden uns garantiert nicht alle sinnlos besaufen und dananch rumvögeln! Aber wie auch immer: Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß beim Geburtstag im hohen Norden!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. Januar 2008)

hmm eigentlich find ich karneval doof ;D
aber ist ein guter grund sich zu besaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (jedenfalls besser als weil heute freitag ist oder so) 

Speziell kleiden tu ich mich nicht mehr seit ich 12 bin .. das ist für kiddis ^^


----------



## Szyslak (15. Januar 2008)

Was machen dann Punks das ganze Jahr über?


----------



## Minastirit (15. Januar 2008)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Was machen dann Punks das ganze Jahr über?



ehm .. 
haare aufstellen? ;d

naja lieber punks als emos ;D


----------



## LittleFay (15. Januar 2008)

Frank-414 schrieb:


> Nenene...
> 
> Liebe Alica, wir werden uns garantiert nicht alle sinnlos besaufen und dananch rumvögeln! Aber wie auch immer: Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß beim Geburtstag im hohen Norden!
> 
> ...


Na ja, du vielleicht nicht. ^^

Aber wenn man ehrlich ist, dann passiert zum Groißteil doch genau das. Ich mag betrunkene Menschen einfach nicht und bekomm bei sowas Beklemmungsängste. Dann hört man jedes Jahr immer mehr von Gewalttaten beim Karneval - nein, das muss ich nicht haben.


----------



## Minastirit (15. Januar 2008)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Na ja, du vielleicht nicht. ^^
> 
> Aber wenn man ehrlich ist, dann passiert zum Groißteil doch genau das. Ich mag betrunkene Menschen einfach nicht und bekomm bei sowas Beklemmungsängste. Dann hört man jedes Jahr immer mehr von Gewalttaten beim Karneval - nein, das muss ich nicht haben.




/signed ;D

saufen udn massenschlägerei gibts immer ;D
aber solange ich beim saufen bleibe gehts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittleFay (15. Januar 2008)

Könnte man bei der ganzen Veranstaltung nicht Alkohol verbieten? Und dafür kiffen alle?

Wäre doch viel friedlicher und komischer das Ganze - und dann würde ich auch hingehen. *g*


----------



## Minastirit (15. Januar 2008)

ach neeeee ;( aber wenn du es verbindest bin ich dabei ;D
alk + rauchen + zocken + mukke hören = imba lan ;D

sweets > kiffen (meine meinung)

Lega lega legasion pour canabis lalala


----------



## badhcatha (15. Januar 2008)

mmm also wir stehen immer abseits mit der clique, alle ganz friedlich am trinken,essen,(übergeben)
liegen auf dem boden und sehen uns den himmel an, ok laut ist es schon, aber wir haben unsere ruhe.
neuerdings haben die n grill am bollerwagen angebracht.. 
auf was mänener alles kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja und die richtige musik haben wir auch dabei^^ 
LittleFay du feierst eindeutig mit den falschen leuten, bzw hast.


----------



## Minastirit (15. Januar 2008)

naja ;D mit kolegen einfach so gemütlich saufen dafür braucht man kein karnevall ..
Also ich geh lieber einfach so mal party machen als extra an einem tag an dem jeder typ nix zu tun hat und einfachalles kleinhauen will weil er getrunken hat (z.b. silvester ect)


----------



## LittleFay (15. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> LittleFay du feierst eindeutig mit den falschen leuten, bzw hast.


Ich feiere gar nicht.


----------



## Tôny (15. Januar 2008)

Dogar schrieb:


> Alaaf du jek.


Röschtösch so


----------



## Vreen (15. Januar 2008)

ich bin zu der zeit in den tropen urlaub machen,
karneval in deutschland ist was für die unterschicht


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Du laberst eine Scheisse, Vreen. Echt nichtmehr zum aushalten.


----------



## Vreen (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Du laberst eine Scheisse, Vreen. Echt nichtmehr zum aushalten.




da fühlt sich wohl jemand angesprochen


----------



## Szyslak (15. Januar 2008)

1. Lesen Fay, lesen.

2. Hahaha wie geil, VöBu owned by Vreen :>


----------



## Szyslak (15. Januar 2008)

Doppelpost, sry.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Szyslak schrieb:


> 1. Lesen Fay, lesen.
> 
> 2. *Hahaha wie geil, VöBu owned by Vreen* :>



Bestimmt nicht. Schau mal auf die erste Seite. Ich kann Karneval genauso wenig leiden. Aber das Vreen so eine Scheisse labert, von wegen "Karneval ist was für die Unterschicht", ist echt nicht mehr feierlich.

Denkst du überhaupt noch nach, bevor du postest?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Boah, das nervt vielleicht. -.-


----------



## Vreen (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Aber das Vreen so eine Scheisse labert, von wegen "Karneval ist was für die Unterschicht", ist echt nicht mehr feierlich.





für wen denn sonst?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Für alle die daran Spass haben? Es werden mit sicherheit so einige Millionäre und Milliadäre dieses Fest feiern.


----------



## Vreen (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Es werden mit sicherheit so einige Millionäre und Milliadäre dieses Fest feiern.




ja, ich zum beispiel,
mit einer ausgehölten kokosnuss mit pina colada in der 31 grad warmen sonne liegend auf einem weissen strand umgeben von inselschönheiten die nichts lieber wollen als sex mit mir zu haben.
find ich besser als mich wie vieh vor einen bescheuerten pappmascheewagen zu drängeln nur um eventuell ein widerlichen bonbon zu fangen und dabei umgeben von völlig betrunkenen vollasis zu sein bei denen die hemmschwelle bezüglich gewalt, rassismus und sexismus spätestens mit dem aufsetzen einer idiotischen roten clownsnase überschritten wird.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Das mag sein. Doch es ist einfach beleidigend für die Unterschicht.


----------



## LittleFay (15. Januar 2008)

Szyslak schrieb:


> 1. Lesen Fay, lesen.


Und was? *sich wundert*


----------



## Vreen (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Das mag sein. Doch es ist einfach beleidigend für die Unterschicht.




wieso denn das?
ich hab gesagt karneval ist was für die unterschicht, und das stimmt traditionellerweise sogar,
hättest du nen plan von der geschichte hättest du auch nicht sofort angefangen zu heulen.

der karneval ist seit tausenden von jahren in allen möglichen kulturen und religionen unterwegs,
und fast alle interpretationen gehen auf das altbabylonische verständnis des festes zurück in dem in der zeit nach der jahreswende ein gott heiratet. zu diesem anlass feiern die menschen das fest der gleichheit,
equivalent, das fest des volkes wie der karneval auch heute in fast alle kulturen interpretiert wird.

zitat aus dem altbabylonischen aus der gründerzeit des karnevals:
„Kein Getreide wird an diesen Tagen gemahlen. Die Sklavin ist der Herrin gleichgestellt und der Sklave an seines Herrn Seite.

ebenso im mittelalter im dem dem fest fast der gleiche sinn angedichtet wurde, nur, bezogen auf den christlichen glauben die erhebung der kleriker in den rang der geistlichen gefeiert wird.
die nachsten 100ten von jahren blieb der karneval auch weiterhin immer das was es ist, das fest des volkes in dem die bürgerlichen für kurze zeit dem geistlichen und herrschern gleichgestellt waren und das volk ungeniert feiern durfte ohne reue und angst.

der karneval ist per definition das fest des volkes, oder des kleinen mannes oder auch der unteren und mittleren schicht.
von daher war an meiner aussage nichts falsch oder provokant,
du hast es nur so interpretiert weil du unterschicht als negativ belasteten begriff verstehst.

dödel


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Ach, na dann hast du dich ja selbst geownt.

Ich zitiere dich:



> karneval in deutschland ist was für die unterschicht



Dem entnehme ich, das du nicht zu dieser gehörst und dich dementsprechend für etwas besseres hälst.

Dieser Post steckt  für mich, voller Selbstverliebtheit und Gleichgültigkeit gegen über den Menschen, die nicht so viel haben.


----------



## Vreen (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ach, na dann hast du dich ja selbst geownt.
> 
> Ich zitiere dich:
> Dem entnehme ich, das du nicht zu dieser gehörst und dich dementsprechend für etwas besseres hälst.
> ...





ich gehör da nicht zu, das stimmt, aber wenn du sagst das auch millionäre karneval feiern dann stimmt das wohl auch.
was sagt uns das?
die unterschichte von der ich rede ist die normale arbeiterklasse mit durchschnittlichen gehalt,
die unterschicht die ich meine ist aus jeder schicht aber blöd genug sich an den zug zu stellen mit den ganzen anderen hirnis.

ob ich mich für was besseres halte?
schwer zu definieren da karneval an sich kein allgemeiner begriff ist, ich bin aus dem ruhrgebiet und bin als kind und jugendlicher oft auf den zug gegangen.
ich hab schon so viele schlägereien, soviel rassismus und sexismus und einfach soviele vollspastis gesehen auf dem zug das es für mich nicht mehr tragbar ist.
das beste war mal das ich erlebt hab wie ein familienvater der ein schwarzes kind mit hatte von 2 alkoholisierten dreckschweinen hinterrücks ne bierflasche über den schädel bekommen hat,
begründung: niggerficker.
mit solchen leuten soll ich mich also in eine reihe stellen?
also definition: ich halte mich für was besseres als die meisten menschen dich ich in meinem leben auf dem zug erlebt habe.
macht mich das also zu was besserem wenn ich nicht hingehe?
in meiner welt schon, daher strebe ich danach.



> Dieser Post steckt  für mich, voller Selbstverliebtheit und Gleichgültigkeit gegen über den Menschen, die nicht so viel haben.



nicht viel wo haben?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Aha, also findest du, dass jeder, der Karneval feiert, ein Assi ist, der sich eh nur auf den "Zug" schwingt. Bloß weil du da mal zwei Idioten gesehen hast, die besoffen einem Vater mit schwarzem Kind mit einer Flasche den Schädel zerschlagen haben?

Mag ja sein, das Karneval für dich nichts ist. Ebenso wie es für mich nichts ist.

Aber alle Leute nur deshalb runter zu machen, grenzt für mich schon sehr stark an Verallgemeinung.

Glaubst du, dass jeder, der Karneval feiert, Schlägereien, Rassismus und Sexismus unterstützt?

Klar kann es passieren, dass du im Karnevalszug neben einem Nazi stehst, doch genauso kann es sein, dass du in der U-Bahn neben einem Pädophilen sitzt. Es lässt sich nicht verhindern.


----------



## Vreen (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Aha, also findest du, dass jeder, der Karneval feiert, ein Assi ist, der sich eh nur auf den "Zug" schwingt. Bloß weil du da mal zwei Idioten gesehen hast, die besoffen einem Vater mit schwarzem Kind mit einer Flasche den Schädel zerschlagen haben?



hmmmmmm, lass mal kurz überlegen...

ääh ja



VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Mag ja sein, das Karneval für dich nichts ist. Ebenso wie es für mich nichts ist.



wayne?



VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Aber alle Leute nur deshalb runter zu machen, grenzt für mich schon sehr stark an Verallgemeinung.



wayne²?



VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Glaubst du, dass jeder, der Karneval feiert, Schlägereien, Rassismus und Sexismus unterstützt?



ja klar



VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Klar kann es passieren, dass du im Karnevalszug neben einem Nazi stehst, doch genauso kann es sein, dass du in der U-Bahn neben einem Pädophilen sitzt. Es lässt sich nicht verhindern.



wenn der pädophile ein clownskostüm anhätte und "cowboys und indianer" singent mit 2 bier in der hand vor einem rumtorkeln würde wäre er allerdings leichter zu erwischen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Hast du vielleicht auch Argumente?

Für mich sieht das bisher nur so aus, als hättest du schlechte Erfahrung mit Karneval gemacht und würdest es deshalb sehr gerne verbieten.

Egoismus².

GZ!


----------



## Vreen (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Hast du vielleicht auch Argumente?
> 
> Für mich sieht das bisher nur so aus, als hättest du schlechte Erfahrung mit Karneval gemacht und würdest es deshalb sehr gerne verbieten.
> 
> ...




tut mir ja jetzt echt leid aber du bist dumm wie brot.
wieso egoismus?

ist es egoistisch nicht da hin zu gehen weil ichs scheisse finde warum auch immer?
ich sage hier karneval ist für die unterschicht, was auf mehr als eine art stimmt ohne jemanden damit persönlich anzugreifen aber dir reicht das nicht?
nein, du kleiner dödel reisst dir ein bein aus um mich hier irgendwie bloss zu stellen,
und weisst dabei nichtmal was karneval ist.

was es für mich ist weisst du ja jetzt,
also, geh bitte nach hause oder mach was sinnvolles anstatt mich und die anderen hier mit deinem quatsch zu langweilen.
geh hin oder lass es,
sterb oder lass es,
es ist mir persönlich völlig egal,
ich würd mir wünschen das würde auf gegenseitigkeit beruhen.


ps: argumente hab ich grundsätzlich nicht


----------



## Dracun (15. Januar 2008)

@ Vreen und VB könntet ihr dat bitte per pn klären

und @ Vreen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

einfach zu herzen nehmen


Back to Topic

Also ich werde Karneval auf die einzig wahre art & weise feiern..................nämlich auf rheinische art^^

Werde mit meinem Sohn am Karnevalsdienstag vor unserer Haustürstehen udn auf den müllemer zooch warten^^ und zwar in der 1. reihe^^ 

Dann werde ich noch an irgendeinem dieser wunderschönen tage mit meinem besten kumpel durch köln tigern und uns nette kneipe suchen wo wir so richtich abfeiern und schön viel kölsch trinken^^............wahrscheinlich machen wir es wie letztes jahr suchen uns ne kneipe aus wo wenig leutz drin sidn udn dann die leutz draussen motivieren in di ekneipe zu kommenund mit uns abzufeiern^^

hat letztes jahr auch ganz gut geklappt^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> tut mir ja jetzt echt leid aber du bist dumm wie brot.
> wieso egoismus?


Beleidigungen sind die Argumente derer, die keine haben.



Vreen schrieb:


> ist es egoistisch nicht da hin zu gehen weil ichs scheisse finde warum auch immer?
> ich sage hier karneval ist für die unterschicht, was auf mehr als eine art stimmt ohne jemanden damit persönlich anzugreifen aber dir reicht das nicht?
> nein, du kleiner dödel reisst dir ein bein aus um mich hier irgendwie bloss zu stellen,
> und weisst dabei nichtmal was karneval ist.



1. Ich denke, es ist Egoismus, weil du, so wie es für mich anhört, Karneval verbieten würdest.
2. Karneval ist schon lange nichtmehr "für die Unterschicht".
3. Ich will dich nicht bloßstellen, ich frage mich, warum du die beleidigst, die zum Karneval gehen.
4. Mir ist Karneval egal.



Vreen schrieb:


> was es für mich ist weisst du ja jetzt,
> also, geh bitte nach hause oder mach was sinnvolles anstatt mich und die anderen hier mit deinem quatsch zu langweilen.
> geh hin oder lass es,
> sterb oder lass es,
> ...



1. Ja ich weiß was es für dich ist. Eine Versammlung von Assis. Weil DU schlechte Erfahrungen hast.
2. Ich langweile dich? Tut mir ja Leid, das ist eine Diskussion und diese hat laut der Definierung, kein Recht auf Spannung.
3. Ich gehe nicht hin.
4. Sterben werden wir sowieso alle.
5. Das ist dein Recht, ich bezweifle es auch nicht und es interessiert mich nicht.
6. Hmm, tut mir ja Leid für dich, dass nicht jeder Mensch so denkt wie du. Das würde der Welt auch garnicht gut tun.
7. Doch, du hattest mal ordentliche Argumente. Aber leider nicht in dieser Diskussion.

@Dracun: Dies ist ein Thread über Karneval, also wird man auch darüber diskutieren dürfen.


----------



## Dracun (15. Januar 2008)

aber doch net so........................ 
ihr kackt euch doch nur gegenseitig an...das ist keine diskussion eine diskussion beruht auf argumenten und die habt ihr in euren 1. post diesbezüglich schon an den kopp geknallt udn jetzt seid ihr damit beschäftigt euch gegenseitig fertig zu machen...tut mich ja sry aber so sehe ich das nunmal so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und @ vreen ich liebe karneval(weil kölner) mein kumpel auch , meine frau auch.und soll ich dir wat sagen...wir sind keine assis oder pädophile..oder sonstiges


----------



## Vreen (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Beleidigungen sind die Argumente derer, die keine haben.
> 1. Ich denke, es ist Egoismus, weil du, so wie es für mich anhört, Karneval verbieten würdest.
> 2. Karneval ist schon lange nichtmehr "für die Unterschicht".
> 3. Ich will dich nicht bloßstellen, ich frage mich, warum du die beleidigst, die zum Karneval gehen.
> ...




ich hab nur die hälfte gelesen,
aber es drängt sich mir eine frage auf,
stehst du irgendwie auf mich oder warum machst du dir solche mühe meine posts hier durchnummeriert zu dekonstruieren?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> ich hab nur die hälfte gelesen,
> aber es drängt sich mir eine frage auf,
> stehst du irgendwie auf mich oder warum machst du dir solche mühe meine posts hier durchnummeriert zu dekonstruieren?



Ich möchte bloß deine bescheuerte Denkweise verstehen.

Da ich aber nichts konstruktives mehr von dir erwarten kann, lasse ich es.


Aber lass dir eins gesagt sein, deine Begründung für die Abscheu des Karnevals und insbesondere, für die Menschen, die ihn feiern ist mehr als nur stupide.

So Long! Bis zur nächsten Diskussion.


----------



## Vreen (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich möchte bloß deine bescheuerte Denkweise verstehen.



wirst du eh nicht



VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> So Long! Bis zur nächsten Diskussion.



tschüss


----------



## Zorkal (15. Januar 2008)

Mit Karneval verbinde ich folgendes:
-Aufgesetzte Fröhlichkeit
-Vorwand zum Alkoholkonsum
-Gewaltbereite,grölende Horden
-Lärm
-Verherrlichung/Verharmlosung von Drogen


----------



## badhcatha (16. Januar 2008)

und trotzdem profitieren die karnevallshasser vom karnevall.
ich meine bei uns schließen viele betriebe spätestens ab 1uhr mittags, 
damit man am karnevall teilnehmen.
man bekommt besser urlaub ect.

und das, auch wenn es keinen wirklich intressiert ist der bollerwagen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (16. Januar 2008)

Zitat VöBu:


> Bestimmt nicht. Schau mal auf die erste Seite. Ich kann Karneval genauso wenig leiden. Aber das Vreen so eine Scheisse labert, von wegen \\\"Karneval ist was für die Unterschicht\\\", ist echt nicht mehr feierlich.
> 
> Denkst du überhaupt noch nach, bevor du postest?


olol.. made my day honey!

@ Fay: Schon gut, ich denke mal wieder zu pingelig.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (15. Februar 2012)

jetzt wo der karneval auch den Norden erreicht,muss ich doch einfach nochmal auf das thema zurückkommen...ich mein wir hier oben kriegen die jeckenzeit ja nur immer zu rosenmontag mit,oder wenn auf ard wieder mal "mainz bleibt mainz..." läuft,aber dieses video mit dem besten gedicht zur narrenzeit find ich einfach zu geil:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KS5RpHUI7iM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



soll nun nicht heissen das ich karnevalsanhänger verdamme(die wollen ja nur spielen),aber ich hätte zu gerne die gesichter von den leuten im saal gesehen,wenn denen das lachen im gesicht festfriert nach dem ersten tusch))...dä...dä...


----------



## Kamsi (15. Februar 2012)

original ist von kalkofe ^^

"Alaaf und Helau!" - Seid ihr bereit?
Willkommen zur Beklopptenzeit!
Mer kenne des aus Akte X,
doch Mulder rufe hilft da nix,
des kommt durch Strahle aus dem All,
und plötzlisch ist dann Karneval!
(Tusch)

Uff einen Schlach werd'n alle dämlisch,
denn das befiehlt das Datum nämlisch!
Es ist die Zeit der tollen Tage,
so eine Art Idiotenplage,
eine Verschwörung, blöd zu werden,
die jährlich um sich greift auf Erden.
Ei' wahre Ausgeburt der Hölle,
und Ausgangspunkt davon ist Kölle!
(Tusch)

Denn dort gibt's nisch nur RTL,
das Fernseh-Einheitsbrei-Kartell,
sondern aach jede Menge Jecken,
die sisch auf Nasen Pappe stecken,
in Teufelssekten sich gruppieren
danach zum Elferrat formieren
und dann muss selbst das döfste Schwein
dort auf Kommando fröhlisch sein.
(Tusch)

Auf einmal tun in allen Ländern
die Leude sisch ganz schlimm verändern
Sie geh'n sisch hemmungslos besaufe
und fremde Mensche Freibier kaufe
schmeiße sisch Bonbons an die Schädel,
betatsche Jungens und aach Mädel
und tun eim jede, den sie sehen,
ganz fuschtbar uff de Eier gehen!
Sie tun nur noch in Reime spreche
und sind so witzisch, man könnt' breche,
bewege sisch in Polonäsen,
als trügen sie Gehirnprothesen,
man möschte ihnen - im Vertrauen
- am liebsten in die Fresse hauen!
(Tusch und Konfetti-Kanone)

Doch was soll man dagege mache?
Soll man vielleicht noch drüber lache?
Es hilft kein Schreie und kein Schimpfe,
man kann sisch nich mal gegen impfe,
die Macht der Doofen ist zu staak,
als dass man sisch zu wehr'n vermag!
(kein Tusch)

Am besten ist, man bleibt zu Haus
und sperrt den Wahnsinn aanfach aus.
Man schließt sich ein paar Tage ein
und lässt die Blöden blöde sein!
Der Trick ist, dass man sich verpisst
bis widder Aschermittwoch ist!

Und steht ein Zombie vor der Tür,
mit so 'nem Pappnasengeschwür,
und sagt statt "Hallo" nur "Helau",
dann dreh sie um, die dumme Sau,
und tritt ihr kräftisch in den Arsch
und ruf dabei: Narrhalla-Marsch!"
"Vielen Dank ..."
(Tusch, Narhalla-Marsch mit schnellem Weglaufen)


----------



## Konov (15. Februar 2012)

Boah geht mir weg mit dem Karneval Mist.
Überflüssigstes Volksfest auf dem Planeten. ^^


----------



## Kamsi (15. Februar 2012)

wenn du es gelesen hättest dann würdest du verstehen das es keine echte rede ist sondern eine verarschung des karnevals ^^


----------



## Konov (15. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wenn du es gelesen hättest dann würdest du verstehen das es keine echte rede ist sondern eine verarschung des karnevals ^^



Stimmt ich habs wirklich nicht gelesen, ich meinte mehr allgemein. Aber ok


----------



## Stevesteel (15. Februar 2012)

Zum Glück gibt es dieses Fest nicht in meiner schönen Stadt.
Wobei es, wenn man jung und Single ist, es sicher kaum bessere Möglichkeiten gibt, an junge hemmungslose (evtl. auch betrunkene)
junge Mädels ranzukommen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Februar 2012)

Mir ist es auch Schnuppe. Wenn ich in dem Gebiet wohnen würde, hätte ich wohl auch mitgemacht, aber hier im Norden isses halt nicht so...


----------



## schneemaus (15. Februar 2012)

Als Ur-Mainzerin ist Fastnacht für mich natürlich ein Thema. Allerdings hadere ich noch mit mir selbst, ob ich über's lange Wochenende und am Montag hier in Mainz feiern soll, oder zu meiner besten Freundin fahre und das erste Mal Karneval in Köln mitbekomme. Entscheidungen über Entscheidungen


----------



## HitotsuSatori (15. Februar 2012)

Karneval: Die Zeit für die Leute, die sonst im Keller ohne Maske leben.


----------



## schneemaus (15. Februar 2012)

Ich find es immer schön, wie Karnevals"gegner" die Leute, die es feiern, so bezeichnen. Ich brauch kein Kostüm, um mich lustig zu benehmen, aber ich find's halt einfach schön, am Zug zu stehen, zu feiern und mir ein Kostüm anzuziehen. Ich hab auch nix dagegen, wenn wer nicht feiert, kann jeder so machen, wie er mag. Aber wenn ich dann fast schon beleidigt werde, weil ich Karneval feiere, find ich das unter aller Kanone.  Ich halt z.B. überhaupt nix vom Valentinstag, der wurd bei mir auch nie rausgekramt, wenn ich in einer Beziehung war, außer mit 13, 14 vielleicht, aber ich behaupte auch nicht, dass die Leute, die den Tag zelebrieren, ansonsten den Rest des Jahres im Keller ohne Liebe leben.


----------



## shadow24 (15. Februar 2012)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Zum Glück gibt es dieses Fest nicht in meiner schönen Stadt.
> Wobei es, wenn man jung und Single ist, es sicher kaum bessere Möglichkeiten gibt, an junge hemmungslose (evtl. auch betrunkene)
> junge Mädels ranzukommen




das problem daran ist es ,das nicht nur die jungen leute und die single versuchen an die jungen dinger ranzukommen in der atmosphäre...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (15. Februar 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich dann fast schon beleidigt werde, weil ich Karneval feiere, find ich das unter aller Kanone.  Ich halt z.B. überhaupt nix vom Valentinstag, der wurd bei mir auch nie rausgekramt, wenn ich in einer Beziehung war, außer mit 13, 14 vielleicht, aber ich behaupte auch nicht, dass die Leute, die den Tag zelebrieren, ansonsten den Rest des Jahres im Keller ohne Liebe leben.



Schön gesagt. Ich bin zwar Kölner, aber mit Karneval hab ich eher wenig am Hut. Aber nur weil es mir persönlich keine Freude bereitet, muss ich anderen Menschen das Ganze nicht madig reden.
Ich versteh auch nicht, warum immer so getan wird als wären die besoffenen Idioten ein reines Karnevalsproblem. Ich mein wenn Halloween die Häuser mit Eiern beworfen werden oder Silvester mit Raketen auf Autos gezielt wird, ist das natürlich soooo viel besser.
Und an Weihnachten oder am Valentinstag geben viele Menschen hunderte und aberhunderte Euro aus. Aber wenn man sich jedoch nen 50€-Kostüm für Karneval kauft, wird man direkt als verrückt betitelt.
Ich muss zwar zugeben, dass mir das selber nicht immer ganz gelingt, besonders bei Halloween ist meine Toleranzgrenze sehr sehr niedrig, aber vielleicht sollte man sich zur Abwechslung mal tolerant und wohlwollend verhalten


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Februar 2012)

Von mir aus kann jeder Karneval feiern, solange man mich damit in Ruhe lässt. Ist leider aber nie der Fall. Wenn man auf diese Umzüge keine Lust hat, wird man von allen Seiten als Spaßbremse betitelt.


----------



## Lari (15. Februar 2012)

Karnevals-Vorbereitungen alle abgeschlossen 
Alle Kollegen ins Labor geladen, 40 Liter Bier und diverse Klopfer organisiert, muss ab 11.11 Uhr bis etwa 14.30 Uhr reichen. Dann gehts zusammen in die Stadt in die Stammkneipe des Instituts bis irgendwann abends. Freitags "Ruhetag" 
Samstag gibts dann ne Runde "Edward Forty Hands" mit Faxe (mir grauts davor ^_^). Eingeladen von einer amerikanischen Kollegin, welche auch schon Bierpong im Arbeitskreis etablierte ^_^

Sonntag steht das Zweitligaspiel Aachen gegen Rostock an und dann feiern in der Bar der Mutter, da im Dörfchen Sonntags der Zug geht.

Montag "Ruhetag".

Joa, wird bestimmt saulustig


----------



## Kamsi (15. Februar 2012)

ich hoffe ihr vergesst nicht kondome und für die frauen die pille danach lari sonst gibts viele vaterschaftsklagen


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Von mir aus kann jeder Karneval feiern, solange man mich damit in Ruhe lässt. Ist leider aber nie der Fall. Wenn man auf diese Umzüge keine Lust hat, wird man von allen Seiten als Spaßbremse betitelt.


Es kommt auch immer auf die Art an wie man ablehnt... die meisten die ich kenne sind da immer als Grumpy McScrooge zu beschreiben, wenn es um das Thema geht... da ist es klar, dass man als Spaßbremse oder schlimmeres betitelt wird...

Und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es bei dir auch nicht britisch höflich zugeht, wenn du das ablehnst...


----------



## Lakor (21. Februar 2012)

Ich hab mit Karneval nix am Hut, und werde es auch so nicht haben, ABER ich bi aktuell in einer ziemlich jecken Stadt in einem Jugendwohnheim als Erzieher tätig und es ist schon stressig wie die Kids auf diese ganze Karnevalsgeschichte reagieren. 

Auch wenn sie ihren Spaß dran haben hat man doch viel Stress und Sorge auf Grund von nicht Erscheinen und übermäßigem Alkoholkonsum deutlich Minderjähriger. 

Das ist für mich ein Grund Karneval nicht zu mögen, obwohl es eigentlich mit mir persönlich nicht so viel zu tun hat xD


----------



## Wolfmania (21. Februar 2012)

wir waren am Sa abend in Kölle und am So mittag beim Umzug in nem Bonner Vorort - beides sehr lustig - ALAAFFF - aber 2 Tage reichen, nicht nur vom Alkpegel her...:-)


----------



## Kamsi (21. Februar 2012)

> Die Polizei zählt zahlreiche Alkoholopfer. Zu einem tödlichen Zwischenfall kam es im Kreis Euskirchen. Dort wurde ein Mann von einem Motivwagen an einer Hauswand eingeklemmt und starb wenig später im Krankenhaus.



http://www.derwesten.de/region/karneval-in-nrw-fordert-zahlreiche-alkoholopfer-id6384381.html

Karneval tötet !


----------



## Legendary (21. Februar 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Karneval: Die Zeit für die Leute, die sonst im Keller ohne Maske leben.



Sag mal, was ist dein Problem? Soll ich dich jetzt auch saublöd von der seite anreden? Verallgemeinere verdammt nochmal nicht immer alles!


----------



## HitotsuSatori (21. Februar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> 1. Sag mal, was ist dein Problem?
> 2. Soll ich dich jetzt auch saublöd von der seite anreden?
> 3. Verallgemeinere verdammt nochmal nicht *immer *alles!



1. Mein Problem ist der Karneval. Ich denke, das kann man meiner Aussage bereits entnehmen. 
2. Ob du mich saublöd von der Seite anredest oder nicht, ist mir herzlich egal. 
3. Könntest du mir präzise Beispiele geben, bei denen ich *immer *alles verallgemeinere, verdammt nochmal?


----------



## Davatar (21. Februar 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich find es immer schön, wie Karnevals"gegner" die Leute, die es feiern, so bezeichnen. Ich brauch kein Kostüm, um mich lustig zu benehmen, aber ich find's halt einfach schön, am Zug zu stehen, zu feiern und mir ein Kostüm anzuziehen.


Ich find vor allem immer lustig wenn die selben Leute, die Karneval nicht mögen, von Halloween absolut überzeugt sind...(ohne jetzt hier jemanden im Thread zu meinen, aber ich kenne da halt solch lustige Leute).

Ich find die billigen Witze und die oft schlechte Musik an Karneval, Fasnacht, Fasching und wie die alle immer heissen auch nicht toll, aber mir gefällts wenn sich Leute Kostüme anziehen und mit Konfetti schmeissen. Das find ich lustig. Ausserdem bin ich jedes Jahr wieder erstaunt, wenn ich per Zufall mal am Karneval durch ne dunkle Gasse gehe und plötzlich gute Musik erklingt. So well, let's Konfetti everyone!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (21. Februar 2012)

wer bezahlt eingentlich die müllabfuhr nach karneval - jedes bundesland sich für sich oder die städte voneinander getrennt ?


----------



## Olliruh (21. Februar 2012)

Dieses Jahr Karnevall hat sich mies gelohnt


----------



## Davatar (21. Februar 2012)

Ich schätz mal die Gemeinde selbst, aber ka.


----------



## Kamsi (21. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr Karnevall hat sich mies gelohnt



was haste dir für krankheiten eingefangen ?


----------



## Olliruh (21. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> was haste dir für krankheiten eingefangen ?



Bisschen Schnupfen 


und den Todes Ohrwurm des Todes von 'Jan Pilleman Otze'


----------



## jolk (21. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> und den Todes Ohrwurm des Todes von 'Jan Pilleman Otze'



Das Lied habe ich dieses Jahr kein einziges mal vernommen, dafür war aber leider einfach jedes dritte Lied "ai se eu te pego"...ich versteh nicht wie man es sich immer und immer und immer und immer wieder wünschen kann.
Naja, dennoch wars genial, ich freu mich schon auf den 11.11.12


----------



## Derulu (21. Februar 2012)

Zum Glück morgen vorbei ^^

zwanghafte Lustigkeit ist ein schreckliches Grauen


----------



## Davatar (21. Februar 2012)

jolk schrieb:


> Das Lied habe ich dieses Jahr kein einziges mal vernommen, dafür war aber leider einfach jedes dritte Lied "ai se eu te pego"...ich versteh nicht wie man es sich immer und immer und immer und immer wieder wünschen kann.
> Naja, dennoch wars genial, ich freu mich schon auf den 11.11.12


Igitt...also ich hör ja immer mal wieder gern Latin Music, aber das Lied kannt ich bis jetzt nicht und bin eigentlich recht froh drüber x_x grauenhaft.


----------



## Olliruh (21. Februar 2012)

Und es gibt einen und das ist interessant, den hat man JAN PILLEMAN OTZE ARSCH genannt !


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wer bezahlt eingentlich die müllabfuhr nach karneval - jedes bundesland sich für sich oder die städte voneinander getrennt ?


Das zahlen die Vereine, die am Umzug beteiligt sind.


----------



## Highgrunt (21. Februar 2012)

Ich schließe mich Derulu an.
Ich mag ja Humor jeder Couleur, aber zwanghafte Lustigkeit ist auch mir teilweise ein Graus.


----------



## schneemaus (22. Februar 2012)

Wovon ich dieses Jahr maßlos enttäuscht war, ist die Fernsehsitzung (Mainz bleibt Mainz).. Die hat schon seit Jahren immer mehr abgebaut, aber dieses Jahr war der einzig wirklich gute Wortvortrag der Bote vom Bundestag. Selbst Betz aka Gutenberg war grottig, obwohl der sonst immer gut was rüberbringt. Und beim Nachtwächter sind wir dann in die Kneipe nebenan, den konnten wir uns einfach nicht antun 

Edit: Wobei ich dieses Jahr auch in der Saalfastnacht nichts gesehen hab, was mich vom Hocker gerissen hat. Vor drei Jahren war die letzte Sitzung, die mir wirklich im Gesamtpaket richtig gut gefallen hat, vom GCV hier in Mainz, da hab ich Sanitätsdienst gemacht. Es verlagert sich auch hier in Mainz immer mehr auf die Straßen und in die Kneipen, nur dass die Musiker einfach nicht mitziehen. Wenn ich mir diese eine Trulla da anschaue mit "das is in Mainz die Fassenacht" und sehe, dass die noch in der Fernsehsitzung auftreten darf, bin ich maßlos enttäuscht, dass richtig gute Talente wie Thomas Mann oder Oliver Mager, die wirkliche Stimmungskanonen sind (was Musik angeht, vor allem letzterer), find ich das einfach nur noch schade.


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. Februar 2012)

Die Umzüge bei uns in der Südpfalz waren weitgehend tot, hat man mir erzählt.


----------



## schneemaus (23. Februar 2012)

Nu joah, ich war auf zwei Umzügen, der eine davon am Montag in Mainz, der war nicht wirklich tot 

Dafür allerdings ich gestern


----------

